# Turkey Hunt



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How long did it take you to draw a turkey tag?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Who said I drew a turkey tag? Drawing a turkey tag in this state is like drawing a Henries deer tag if you ask me. 

Lets see, 3200 tags, 18,000 people applying.....Boy, thems good odds. :?


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

First year I applied. I can apply again this year as my waiting period is over so now you will have 18,001 people applying.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been putting in every year for the past four year's..... I'm still waiting!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I put in once, then forgot this year. Hoping for next year. I have a spot all picked out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i got three points and still not tag. we will see what happnes this year.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew with 5 points.

Rut


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

i have 3 points and still waiting but next year they have more than double the tag numbers so the odds are getting better.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

5 points and counting...

My buddy drew with 6.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I have 5 points and have yet to draw. I am hoping this is the lucky year.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have drawn 3 in the last 5 years, is that good *OOO* :?:


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I drew with 5 points, my wife drew with 4 points, and my son drew with just 1 point!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thought I would bring this up again since the waiting period has been canceled  

I talked to a couple of guys from the DWR and it sounds like more tags this year and if it works more tags next year and then the following year might be over the counter.

Hope that everyone can hunt that wants to and it won't get too crowded.


----------

